# $120.00 a year



## Shellback2 (Jan 7, 2006)

(See attached file: 02-01-12 FAQ Site Bulletin for CAHA ORV regulation.pdf)
(See attached file: 2012 CAHA ORV Routes Map.pdf) (See attached file:
020112 Information on CAHA ORV Final Rule.doc)

National Park Service News Release
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE: DATE: February 1, 2012
CONTACT: Cyndy Holda, Public Affairs Specialist, 252-473-2111, ext.
148

Information Regarding Cape Hatteras National Seashore ORV Final Rule

The final special regulation (rule) for the management of off-road vehicle
(ORV) use at Cape Hatteras National Seashore (Seashore) was published in
the Federal Register on January 23, 2012 and becomes effective on
Wednesday, February 15, 2012. The rule designates ORV routes and
authorizes ORV use at the Seashore in a manner that will protect and
preserve the unique natural and cultural resources of this dynamic barrier
ecosystem while permitting the use of vehicles on Seashore beaches and
provide a variety of safe visitor experiences while minimizing conflicts
among various users. Under National Park Service (NPS) general regulations,
the operation of motor vehicles off of roads within areas of the National
Park System is prohibited unless authorized by special regulation.

To provide more information about the rule and its requirements, the NPS
has prepared a Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ) information sheet and a map
showing designated ORV routes as well as pedestrian areas where ORVs are
not authorized. The FAQ and map are now available on the Seashore’s
website located at: http://www.nps.gov/caha 

When the rule becomes effective on February 15, 2012, an ORV permit will be
required to operate a vehicle on the designated ORV routes at the Seashore.
Permits can be obtained beginning on February 15 at any of the three NPS
ORV permit offices located at Coquina Beach, the Cape Hatteras Lighthouse
Visitor Center (Buxton), and the Ocracoke Visitor Center. These offices
will be open year-round, seven days a week, except Christmas Day, from 8:00
a.m. to 4:30 p.m., with expanded hours on weekends and holidays during the
summer season. The cost of an annual permit (valid for the calendar year)
is $120. A 7-day ORV permit (valid from the date issued) will cost $50.

In order to provide the public with ample time to obtain a permit, there
will be a transition period between February 15 and March 15 before the
rule is fully implemented and enforced. During the transition period, the
NPS will install new ORV route markers and information signs and begin
implementation of the species management measures that were identified in
the December 2010 Record of Decision for the Seashore’s Off-Road Vehicle
Management Plan / Final Environmental Impact Statement. Visitor contacts
during the transition will focus on informing the visiting public about the
ORV permit and other beach driving requirements under the special
regulation.

For more information, see the FAQ posted on-line at:
http://www.nps.gov/caha; or call 252-473-2111 ext. 148.

-NPS-


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

No big suprise here. Bend over and lube up....


----------



## Shellback2 (Jan 7, 2006)

Wife has been wanting to go to Flordia. guess its time.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Raleigh, NC to Jacksonville, FL is 906 miles round trip. Figuring you get 25mpg @ $3.50 a gallon you would spend $126.00 on one trip. Granted that you would still have to pay for fuel to get from Raleigh to CHNS in additon to the pass, the cost on wear and tear as well as possible repeat trips would make the Florida run prohibitive.

$120 sounds reasonable if you go alot. Folks throw that kind of money away on less important things monthly.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

yerbyray said:


> Raleigh, NC to Jacksonville, FL is 906 miles round trip. Figuring you get 25mpg @ $3.50 a gallon you would spend $126.00 on one trip. Granted that you would still have to pay for fuel to get from Raleigh to CHNS in additon to the pass, the cost on wear and tear as well as possible repeat trips would make the Florida run prohibitive.
> 
> $120 sounds reasonable if you go alot. Folks throw that kind of money away on less important things monthly.


You completely miss the point.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

At that price, I'll be missing "The Point" too!


----------



## Shellback2 (Jan 7, 2006)

When you are retired $120.00 means a lot more. I only made the trip once last year and when gas hits $5.00 a gallon this summer that alone will keep me closer to home. 450 miles from home to Avon.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

120.00 for an annual pass is not that bad if you are a resident or fish here alot. But 50.00 bucks for one week seems steep considering you could get rained out and shelled for the entire week. How this working come fishing tournament time? Everybody supposed to carpool?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

yerbyray said:


> Raleigh, NC to Jacksonville, FL is 906 miles round trip. Figuring you get 25mpg @ $3.50 a gallon you would spend $126.00 on one trip. Granted that you would still have to pay for fuel to get from Raleigh to CHNS in additon to the pass, the cost on wear and tear as well as possible repeat trips would make the Florida run prohibitive.
> 
> $120 sounds reasonable if you go alot. Folks throw that kind of money away on less important things monthly.


You COMPLETELY missed the point.....


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

$50 for a week? Bahahahahaha

Might as well rename it "Cape Hatteras National Ghost Town"


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I didn't miss any point. I completely see what is the issue here.

I am not going to whine about recent legislation and lament on the good old days; it serves no purpose. Saltwater Fishermen didn't spend money and rally behind their side to fight these changes and they don't want to spend money now to do what they desired. The other side decided to spend money and got their voices heard so the legislation was passed.

Yeah money is tight and on fixed incomes it is harder to have expensive hobbies. I have to watch what I spend every day. It looks like fishing just got a little bit more expensive.

Do I feel sorry for the folks who make a living on the Outer Banks? Sure, but I know they will rebound financially just like they do from any other type of storm. It might not be as much from the fishing commnuity but it will come from another group of vacationers who comes out there. We have hurt the island fishing shops and tackle stores more by purchasing gear off the internet instead of in their stores; we have weakened their economy for a long time.

Will I pay $50 a year to go and fish one week out there? I will be inclined to do that if I desire to drive out on the beach and fish. I hate the high cost of hnotel rooms but if I want to stay I have to pay.

Say what you want, they ain't gonna change the rules.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Will definitely thin the summertime herd that are attempting to get to the waters edge with a vehicle. First come first serve as far as capacity still favors the fisherman because we all get up early to get out there. No vacationing family with toddlers or infants is going to be in line when the sun comes up to stake a claim to a particular spot. If corrals are full then those folks would likely shift to public walkover beaches like under Avon pier and where the Buxton lighthouse used to reside. If they have rentals close to the beach then perhaps they will just walk out[like most of Avon does] Doesnt look good for the throngs that used to live at the point in May -June


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

yerbyray said:


> I didn't miss any point. I completely see what is the issue here.
> 
> I am not going to whine about recent legislation and lament on the good old days; it serves no purpose. Saltwater Fishermen didn't spend money and rally behind their side to fight these changes and they don't want to spend money now to do what they desired. The other side decided to spend money and got their voices heard so the legislation was passed.
> 
> ...


Well ok. But, it's NOT The Outer Banks at stake. It's the Cape Hatteras National Seashore Recreation Area. The people of "The OBX" could care less what happens South of OI..


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

does this permit allow driving on all national seashores or just this one? One would think that it should apply to all national parks/ seashores since it is a us gov. fee.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

don brinson said:


> does this permit allow driving on all national seashores or just this one? One would think that it should apply to all national parks/ seashores since it is a us gov. fee.


just CHNSRA I'm sure.


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

So do have a question for Murray, just checked the Padre Island site 20.00 per annum and a hell of a lot more sand to drive on.

Justify the high coast you bastard, you raped the cape cod area, now you've done it to Hatteras, I would not want your legacy. 

might as well rename the park service employee's Murry's Mafia, cause that is the way you are treating people.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

I may have made my last trip. Too much other beach and fish closer by. Its not HI, but the way it is now or will be, it will not be what it has been.

Just not sure about any of it yet.....I go to relax and enjoy, but as much as has been hassled in the past few years when I do go.....well......


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Let them eat PLOVERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SurFeesher (May 5, 2010)

I wouldn't mind paying if I wasn't paying the people who are screwing us and it was going to a good cause. This is like paying the lawyer of the guy that is suing you.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*The "Point"*

The point of the whole deal with NPS is to reduce the crowds on the beach. Sort sounds like it's going to have the desired effect doesn't it? My guess is that the reason PINS is not so high is that there are no great crowds to reduce. The beach at the OBX has been overloaded for years and years. I can recall telling my buddy gshiver back 'in the day" that the point that Thanksgiving was looking like the Kmart parking lot at Christmas. Just substitute Wal Mart for Kmart and you get the idea of what I was talking about. This has been coming for a long long time and it's not going to change. 

Bill:fishing:


----------



## crumbe (Jul 22, 2011)

This stuff is extremely confusing to me. Reading the management plan and looking at the maps on the Park Service web page.

so someone correct me If Im wrong.

From Basically just north of ramp 43 all the away around to just past the hook is open year round for vehicle traffic? I see where there are going to be some night driving restrictions during turtle nesting periods but that section of the beach is not designated as a seasonal ORV access area.

Is this correct.....what am I missing??

http://www.nps.gov/caha/planyourvisit/upload/02-01-12-ORV-Route-Map-Final-8-5x11.pdf


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

You are missing the "resource closures" which come into effect at the drop of a hat and close the point sometime around when te drum start biting in the spring and remain in effect until every cobia has safely reached the Chesapeake Bay. 

Sucks but I will still get a permit. Costs 250 dollars in gas to get there and back plus food and a place to stay I canbudget in an extra 120 dollars over a year for a couple trips, with the understanding that in the "peak" season we aren't getting on and the hope that enough beach is open in the offseason for me to get a spot.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Thats "Hope and Change" for ya...


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

Yep, not happy about it but not willing to walk away yet.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

If you are going to pay for the permit, do so In Pennies.... 

I won't be getting one, I have a Kayak and have really not needed to go on NPS land for the last 4 years...

JAM ( pulled in again resisted but had to..)


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Ok. My main concern is not the cost, BUT what areas are going to be off-limits year round. I cannot find info on their web page. And Jam, Any amount over 25 cents in pennies does not have to be accepted by any establishment. Best - glenn


----------



## crumbe (Jul 22, 2011)

CJS said:


> You are missing the "resource closures" which come into effect at the drop of a hat and close the point sometime around when te drum start biting in the spring and remain in effect until every cobia has safely reached the Chesapeake Bay.
> 
> Sucks but I will still get a permit. Costs 250 dollars in gas to get there and back plus food and a place to stay I canbudget in an extra 120 dollars over a year for a couple trips, with the understanding that in the "peak" season we aren't getting on and the hope that enough beach is open in the offseason for me to get a spot.


What does that mean?? Does it mean that every time a plover sits in the sand and they think it is nesting the "open" year round places are shut down?? Even if the nest is no where near where a ORV could go?? I mean do these things just nest anywhere?? So basically its not open year round then. So when does it shut down?? As soon as the birds start nesting??


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

JAM: BUSTED!!!

Sounds like $120 more to spend on my yak


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

> crumbe said:
> 
> 
> > What does that mean??
> ...


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Could not help myself, then pay in nickles.... 

Hey Spydie get up with me when u get the yak, got plenty of PRIVATE PROPERTY Launch sites, where you will never need to step foot on their land again(NPS) if you wish... It's kinda what I've been doin for the past four years, finding FREE OPEN ACCESS...

JAM


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

JAM: we were gonna try and get a guide trip with you when we were down in Oct, but the stupid Irene FUBAR'd our plans (cancelled trip with Steve, missed H.I., missed Jody and Ken...except for the tuna SUCKED overall...other than a bad day of fishing is better than a good day of work)

When we get down we will FOR SURE look you up. Been trying for a year now, just hasnt worked out. But soon, so soon


----------



## crumbe (Jul 22, 2011)

spydermn said:


> > Sorry if I came across as a smarta$$ but I am not the happy little koolaid drinking patsy they want me to be
> 
> 
> Not at all bro......I have not been down there in a allot of years...was just starting to get back to where I was wanting to go. I have tried to read all the crap they have in their plan and I really just need a cliff notes version...you know...beach access on HI for dumbies!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

bstarling said:


> The point of the whole deal with NPS is to reduce the crowds on the beach. Sort sounds like it's going to have the desired effect doesn't it? My guess is that the reason PINS is not so high is that there are no great crowds to reduce. The beach at the OBX has been overloaded for years and years. I can recall telling my buddy gshiver back 'in the day" that the point that Thanksgiving was looking like the Kmart parking lot at Christmas. Just substitute Wal Mart for Kmart and you get the idea of what I was talking about. This has been coming for a long long time and it's not going to change.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill:fishing:


 Imho,it has some to do with overcrowding,but the main issue is POWER of enviros.. If it were to reduce the crowding they could have just charged the fee and not taken away every good fishing spot aside from the point,but the "special interest groups" wanted them as "wilderness areas"..
As far as PINS being cheaper,we are the "model" for the rest of nps seashores,so take it from there....





gshivar said:


> Ok. My main concern is not the cost, BUT what areas are going to be off-limits year round. I cannot find info on their web page. And Jam, Any amount over 25 cents in pennies does not have to be accepted by any establishment. Best - glenn


All three inlets HI,OI,and Ocock... Also a huge patch of n beach,that I really love to fish on... Haven't read this thing yet,but heard some talk about part of s beach was going to be designated as wilderness area as well..


----------



## csurp (Dec 12, 2010)

I have never fished this area, but do surf fish some Florida beaches and always walk-in. Is it possible to fish this NPS shoreline without driving on the beach?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

csurp said:


> I have never fished this area, but do surf fish some Florida beaches and always walk-in. Is it possible to fish this NPS shoreline without driving on the beach?


 In many areas you can,but many of the favorite areas are closed to ANY ACCESS,in a vehicle or on foot.. Many of the spots would be an EXTREME walk for some...If they had left the inlets open,I would sure figure out a way to toat my stuff down there and fish,if I had to buy a billygoat and cart to do it...


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Making sense of the map: I looked at the new map and cannot determine if the purple designation [US fish and Wildlife] is accessible or not It looks like everything is accessible at least on foot barring the North sides of Hatteras Inlet and OI. I realize that the turtles and the birds will further complicate the restriction as we go into season. So what is the accessibility of the purple? Are they intending to patrol the entire Pea Island? Or is it not specified because it is not the Park Services jurisdiction?


----------



## Fishinbuddy (Mar 11, 2009)

We are screwed any way you look at it. Only beaches that are left to drive up north are narrow beaches. When you need 66ft of beach from the toe of the dune to the high tide line in order to for the beach to be "open", a little breeze and that is not going to happen.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Peixaria said:


> Making sense of the map: I looked at the new map and cannot determine if the purple designation [US fish and Wildlife] is accessible or not It looks like everything is accessible at least on foot barring the North sides of Hatteras Inlet and OI. I realize that the turtles and the birds will further complicate the restriction as we go into season. So what is the accessibility of the purple? Are they intending to patrol the entire Pea Island? Or is it not specified because it is not the Park Services jurisdiction?


 Haven't even looked at the map,but if it is designated usfwl,it is probably the "wilderness areas" I was told about... Hopefully I'm wrong....


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Just because it says it is open it might not be. Half the beach right now is not passable from 23 to 34 do too high water at high tide. Heck some places are so thin you have to park sideways at low tide. Also no one is talking about ramp 34 gone for good, except you can take a right off it after Nov. 1 .


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

34 being gone does piss me off. i got 2-3 very good holes off that ramp..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

AbuMike said:


> 34 being gone does piss me off. i got 2-3 very good holes off that ramp..


 Like has been said many times,I believe they handpicked every place aside from the point that were good timetested fishing spots and closed them perminatly.. The fact that the only real stretches of beach (you know all the GOOD SPOTS) that they find plovers and other wildlife that they deem should be protected, just seems awful coincidental to me.. Hat Inlet,Ocock inlet,are the killers for me... Now there is no place to escape and catch a drum without folks elbow to elbow,or a summertime drum out of the surf,at least for me.....

It is a selfish thought,and hate it for everyone,although if permits are low sellers the point will not be elbow to elbow.. Still got a boat but fear they will eventually get to that as well... nofishzones,inlets that may not be navigatable,scare the crap out of every boater down here.. Those that say,"they'll (special interest groups) never stop you from wetting a line",can remember when we said,"they'll never stop you from driving or going on this beach"???...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Your right, no coincidence at all. It was planned plain and simple. We were dooped and hung out to dry. I hate it but it's done and I ain't playin no more..


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

When the permits ARE Low sellars, the Statement will be made... 

"We are Sorry, but the Monies Generated by the Permit System, are not Covering the cost to Run it". 

The Clink Clink sound you hear will be the PadLocks and chains going up on all the RAMPS.... U watch n let me know... I'll be out having FUN..... Ain't gonna keep this white boy down.... 

JAM


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Right on point JAM. It's gonna get worse before it get any better.


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Since I have had some time to root around ( see my links on the other board) I think this has been planned when murray spent 6 months in DC before he ever came to HI. He knows all upper management within the DOW, from his travels from his job. 

I hate to be captain negative but they have priceless connections in DC. And what do we have??


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

sleepyhead said:


> Since I have had some time to root around ( see my links on the other board) I think this has been planned when murray spent 6 months in DC before he ever came to HI. He knows all upper management within the DOW, from his travels from his job.
> 
> I hate to be captain negative but they have priceless connections in DC. *And what do we have*??



Not a lot. Well we do have cut throat, back stabbing bend you over and hit twice friends.....


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

sad but true..


----------



## spot tail hunter (Sep 27, 2007)

*Buxton bye bye*

I can see this if they are not still going to have the closures. I mean with this kind of money they can hatch these F*&$^$g birds themselves. Been going to hatteras at least once if not twice a year for the past 25 years but I guess they just helped me save some money. I just feel sorry for the motels and baitshops in the area. I hope you guys have saved some money or SALE NOW. Also why do they not sale a day pass if you can buy a week for 50 why can you buy a day for 7 or 8 dollars.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

When I was on PINS it was crowded and alot of trash on the beach.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

bstarling said:


> The point of the whole deal with NPS is to reduce the crowds on the beach. Sort sounds like it's going to have the desired effect doesn't it? My guess is that the reason PINS is not so high is that there are no great crowds to reduce. The beach at the OBX has been overloaded for years and years. I can recall telling my buddy gshiver back 'in the day" that the point that Thanksgiving was looking like the Kmart parking lot at Christmas. Just substitute Wal Mart for Kmart and you get the idea of what I was talking about. This has been coming for a long long time and it's not going to change.
> 
> Bill:fishing:


When I was on the PINS it was crowded with alot of trash on the beach. Mostly washed up stuff. I got the feeling that The beach there is for the people.


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

I am not sure what I am going to do with respect to fishing in Hatteras. I have been doing types of fishing to compensate for the restrictions placed on the OBX. If they close down too much of the beach, then its not going to worth $120. If they keep most of the beach open -- especially throughout the fall -- then maybe I will pay the fee.


----------



## fishnut (Jul 12, 2007)

I've been going to hatty for20 yrs to fish the beach, in my truck, pretty much where ever I wanted (barring closures). Its not that $50 or $120 is to much to pay, its the principle behind the whole thing. 
We the people have once again been screwed. I pay thousands of dollars per yr in taxes to help keep these places FREE and OPEN and I will be damned if I m going to give one more red cent to the Federal Gov. just so they can put more restrictions on me and hire more Gov workers to protect me from disturbing a stupid bird that is not even indigenous to the island.
Just think about it, we have been thrown off of our own land and we paid for the whole damn thing!!
Time to get a yak or a boat!!


----------

